# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Гадание на мальчика и девочку.

## Уралочка

*Гадание на свадьбе : "Озорные червячки."*

Если давно надоели аисты с ползунками, а молодожены требуют соблюсти старинную свадебную традицию и погадать на пол первенца…. 
Можно это сделать  креативно и весело. 
На помощь придут озорные говорящие червячки. 
Улыбает уже только один их вид, а вот когда они начнут еще и говорить- будет повод похохотать.

В комплект входит полная аудио запись.

*Стоимость записи 1000р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

За такими красавчиками можно обратиться к Наташе Васильевой. http://vk.com/id193835457

----------


## Я&нина

с радостью приобрету еще одну вкусняшку, Леночка)

----------


## Уралочка

Уважаемые  покупатели! В рекламном ролике этого блока частично прописан звуковой файл к фрагменту. 
Это демо-версия и  текстовка в нем НЕ ВСЯ . Приобретая аудиотрек вы получаете звуковой файл в лучшем качестве, чем в демо и  с полным текстом фрагмента. 
с ув. Елена.

----------


## Абюл45

*Уралочка*,Ленааааа))))) Приветик, у тебя карта Сбербанка ещё действительна?

----------


## sadzhanna

Леночка, доброе время суток! Восхищаюсь Вашим творчеством! Хочу Ваших денежных червячков! Номер карты не изменился?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, доброе время суток! Восхищаюсь Вашим творчеством! Хочу Ваших денежных червячков! Номер карты не изменился?


Добрый вечер. Нет - не изменился. :No2:  :Tender:

----------


## sadzhanna

Отправляю денежки за червячков! :Yes4:

----------


## Анна Макаренко Rus

*Уралочка*, Елена, здравствуйте! А есть что - то интересное на выкуп невесты?
Обычно делают подружки невесты, но бывает, что просят нас) А хочется что - то интересненькое))

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, Елена, здравствуйте! А есть что - то интересное на выкуп невесты?
> Обычно делают подружки невесты, но бывает, что просят нас) А хочется что - то интересненькое))


Здравствуйте. У меня нет такого))) с ув. Елена.

----------


## Frank_Booth

доброго дня есть что нибудь связанное с караваем? связанное с тещей?

----------


## Уралочка

> доброго дня есть что нибудь связанное с караваем? связанное с тещей?


Здравствуйте. К сожалению нет. С уважением.Елена.

----------

